# Tru Stone FYI



## Bean_counter (Jan 29, 2015)

Dont know if any of you turn Tru Stone but the price is about to double at most suppliers so for a normal $9 3/4" blank they will about $18. Just FYI if you want to buy some before the price hike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 29, 2015)

Is this the same stuff as Corian? I thought about buying a box of samples from ebay.. I think it was 200 pieces for $35 or something like that.


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 29, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Is this the same stuff as Corian? I thought about buying a box of samples from ebay.. I think it was 200 pieces for $35 or something like that.



Jonathan it isn't. Tru stone is real stone that is pulverized and mixed with an acrylic binder. It's then put under pressure to make a block which is then cut into blanks for sale. Makes some incredible pens. I'll see if I can't post a pic of a turquoise one I did.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow that's a beauty Michael. 

So why is the price going up so sharply and suddenly?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 29, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Jonathan it isn't. Tru stone is real stone that is pulverized and mixed with an acrylic binder. It's then put under pressure to make a block which is then cut into blanks for sale. Makes some incredible pens. I'll see if I can't post a pic of a turquoise one I did.
> 
> View attachment 70317
> 
> View attachment 70318


That's a beauty! 

I remembered seeing something stone in the details of that listing. Went back and looked, it was 'Living Stone'... I guess a knock off of Corian. Glad I didn't check first though, that's one of the coolest pens I've seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wow that's a beauty Michael.
> 
> So why is the price going up so sharply and suddenly?



Thanks Kevin, from what vendors have said its due to new mining laws that our gov'ment has imposed. New regs equals higher prices, something politicians I guess don't understand. Off my soap box, it's a shame bc these are sweet blanks but I don't think I cold spend double what they are now especially since pen turning is back to a hobby and no longer selling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2015)

Tell me about it. I just had a conversation today with a custom bike builder that lives down my county road a 1/4 mile that said Harley got the congressjerks to pass so many EPA laws in 2010 that the custom builders can hardly meet the guidelines. Screw the little guy that's the theme. But I'll step off your soapbox too . . . . 

But man what a great looking pen that is you really made a LOT of headway in a short period of time since becoming a member here - and I mean you did it in like the first few months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 30, 2015)

Michael where do you usually buy them. It looks like they are a;ready going for $18 in some places


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 30, 2015)

Hey Josh @kazuma78 we just bought some from R and B Crafts, but they are running out quick and you have to try and add to your cart to know if they still have any.

http://www.randbcrafts.com/tru_stone.html


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 30, 2015)

Most supplies have got on the gouge wagon already and have increased the price significantly already.

Les

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 30, 2015)

I just got some more and I haven't turned a pen in years. It really makes beautiful pens. I'm wondering how long before any of the woods start getting priced out of range for similar reasons. Maybe that's why I hoard.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2015)

I just got lucky last week and found one of my suppliers still had a good selection of older Tru-Stone blanks for 8.99-9.99 plus I had a 20% off my entire purchase coupon. Decided to stock up and bought about 30 blanks and cleaned them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Michael - I ordered some last week from the link you provided and got them in Friday. These things are heavy!


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Michael - I ordered some last week from the link you provided and got them in Friday. These things are heavy!



I just went to that link and they are listed all as out of stock until the prices get updated. Looks like they are rolling out the new higher prices.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I just went to that link and they are listed all as out of stock until the prices get updated. Looks like they are rolling out the new higher prices.



I got in right under the wire evidently. Wish I had bought more now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I just got lucky last week and found one of my suppliers still had a good selection of older Tru-Stone blanks for 8.99-9.99 plus I had a 20% off my entire purchase coupon. Decided to stock up and bought about 30 blanks and cleaned them out.


 
Colin where did you get yours if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Bean_counter (Feb 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I got in right under the wire evidently. Wish I had bought more now.


 
Kevin I guess I got mine under the wire as well :)


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> Colin where did you get yours if you dont mind me asking?



It was a brick and mortar store in the Twin Cities. Not an online place.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

